# Video Discussion



## cdhall (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *...I hope that next year, when we start rolling out the video section, that there will be a heavy Kenpo presence too. *



Video section?  There will be a Kenpo presence.  Are there any details available?  You are taking submissions?  You want people to send in clips?  That might be Very cool.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Dec 27, 2002)

This board gets better day by day. You totally rock, KR


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm majorly swamped right now, however there will be an announcement with full details early in January.

Short version - member submitted clips that they have distribution rights to, preferably of them doing techniques.  I'm not taking submisions at the moment, but will start once the announcements released.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> 
> I'm majorly swamped right now, however there will be an announcement with full details early in January.
> ...



Be careful Lord Sidious, that members of the Rebel Alliance will not pop up with false claims of copyright infringement!


----------



## SingingTiger (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *for those who only want the meat, not the frosting.  *



Mmmmm. . .  Meat with frosting. . .

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2002)

True....  in the event of a copyright issue, I will work thru it.

For example, lets say someone submits a clip of them working with Huk Planas.  I'll ask Huk if its ok to put up.  He says no, I don't put it up.  Another example.  Member X sends in a clip featuring the member and a student.  I will email a model release form to the member for the student to sign, and for the member to sign that I will then keep on record.  In the event of a problem, we will then have writen proof that we had permission.  Worse case is we take the clip down, but my pocket books protected.

We won't be accepting clips from tournaments, PPV, or commercial tapes.

We will also be linking back to the senders website where possible.  This gives credit where credits due, and also adds to the accountability to stay within international copyright guidelines.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> *Mmmmm. . .  Meat with frosting. . .
> 
> Rich *



Meat with frosting? No way!

BTW, I wonder how a "Singing Tiger really sounds?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 29, 2002)

If I could ask, please keep the two forums separated. While there's isn't as much traffic on the Technical Forum, there's also a lot less silliness--by which, I mean to say that at least folks are arguing about things that seem to me worth arguing over. Too often, I think that the General forum involves a) chest-thumping, b) advertising for somebody's new school, videos, techs, seminars (fine, no problem, but boring after awhile), c) wishful thinking, etc...the Technical Forum just seems more down to earth.

Of course, all this was pretty much known already. Just a note of support for what MT is doing now...


----------



## cdhall (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *True....  in the event of a copyright issue, I will work thru it.... *



You know for something like $25/mo you could let your attorney work through it...and call him every day to see if he is doing his job or not.  Or ask about a new issue... etc.

And then if someone says that it is OK to post their clip, and then I post "what a goofus, who takes Martial Arts from Bozo?" and he looses students and then sues you because it started on your board... then your attorney could send him a letter and say "Dude, I'm defending Bob at no charge, and you don't have a case anyway so screw off."

Or something like that.  I'm pushing the limits of what I'm allowed to say on a message board but I don't see why all the school owners don't spring for this so they don't sign a contract, or deal with a supplier, or a disgruntled student/parent... without having their butt well-covered.  But of course, we could all beneift from this....

OK.  Back to your regularly scheduled message.  You can follow my link from School Mangement or contact me directly for more info. In most states you can look over the plan and sign up online if you like.  In some cases it is easiest for me to walk you through that.

:soapbox:

PS  I think if you shoot the video or have the negative of  the still photo/shot it yourself, you own the copyright.  But check with your attorney to be sure.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *
> PS  I think if you shoot the video or have the negative of  the still photo/shot it yourself, you own the copyright.  But check with your attorney to be sure.  *


Only if you got the kind permission of the people appearing on the video/photo to publizise it. If you don't have it, you can use the material privately.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Only if you got the kind permission of the people appearing on the video/photo to publizise it. If you don't have it, you can use the material privately. *



Not if they're in public.  That's why the Girls Gone Wild stuff is
legal.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 30, 2002)

at least in california, if someone's out in public, you can shoot them (with FILM) without having to pay them anything.  This is why the paparazzi don't have to pay the celebrities they shoot (as long as they're not sneaking in to houses or spying through windows, which IS illegal).

I was a film major, and we did have to take a class in industry law, and they insisted we follow the laws on our shoots.  (Shooting homeless people out on the venice boardwalk is legal... although sometimes you need a city permit if you're using more than just a handheld camera.  coming into a shelter on private property to shoot homeless people is not legal, unless you have permission, usually from both your subjects and the property owners)

If you're planning on using your students images in anything promotional, have them sign a waiver first.  Just include it in your paperwork for them to sign when they sign their contracts.  Personally, as a web designer, I will not use the images of anyone that I don't have written permission from them or their parents/guardians.


----------



## cdhall (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Only if you got the kind permission of the people appearing on the video/photo to publizise it. If you don't have it, you can use the material privately. *



Unless it was a Public Event I think.  

But like I said, they can sue you anyway and if I really needed to know, I'd ask my attorney.

I get a release form from everyone just to be safe.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *That's why the Girls Gone Wild stuff is legal. *



Generally they have the women sign releases.

Really. Most of the women on these tapes have signed releases in exchange for a T-shirt.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Generally they have the women sign releases.
> 
> Really. Most of the women on these tapes have signed releases in exchange for a T-shirt. *



Interesting.  The guy that produces those tapes was on Howard
Stern.  He said that some of the girls have sued, saying they were
drunk.  He said the part they edit out is "you can have these 
beads/t-shirt if you show us your hoo-haas" and they agree.  But
the girls that sued collectively said they were drunk so their 
verbal okay wasn't valid.    The ruling was that they were in 
public, and therefore available for viewing by the public.  The girls
lost.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Interesting.  The guy that produces those tapes was on Howard
> Stern.  He said that some of the girls have sued, saying they were
> drunk.  He said the part they edit out is "you can have these
> ...



Boy, it's a good thing us martial artists have scrupples.!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *The ruling was that they were in
> public, and therefore available for viewing by the public. *



I'm sure this is a valid defense and I would not be surprised to find taht often the releases could be declared invalid due to the signers' drunken state.

Still, the fact that they continue to use the releases inclines me to think the producers feel it has some legal value.

This should probably be in The Locker Room, not here!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Unless it was a Public Event I think.  *



Does it also apply to tournaments? That  was what I was mainly thinking about.

Glad people in Spain don't sue so easyly  

Mind you, I asked for people's consent before putting anything in my website, and I hope the ones who sent me pictures also asked for it.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 31, 2002)

When people ask I usually tell them, _"Hey, I was young and I needed the money."_

I don't even pretend to think it was all about the artistic merits...


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 31, 2002)

It's not so much about the artistic merits of the film, as it is how artistically you smash people, lol.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I don't even pretend to think it was all about the artistic merits...
> *



You know, we're practicing a martial ART   

Btw, I'm currently translating an article into english about the artistic part in kenpo as compared with... architecture and painting


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 31, 2002)

I dunno about you but I was talking about porno...
:idunno:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I dunno about you but I was talking about porno...
> :idunno: *



I concurr, BTW, when's you're next X rated video coming out?


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 31, 2002)

At least there's some technique involve in porno as well. But no, I wasn't talking about porno, but martial arts videos....


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *when's you're next X rated video coming out? *



I told you... I was young and needed the money!
 :goop:


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Gou I Heard that you were in production of the new epic.

  9 deaths of the druken teenage thong ninja, or are the tabloids just out to get you again.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Hey Gou I Heard that you were in production of the new epic.  9 deaths of the druken teenage thong ninja, or are the tabloids just out to get you again. *



It's been a while since I was a teen so I doubt that it's a new flick with me in it.

D@mn paparazzi!
:cuss:


----------

